# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى تحديثات :  Piranhabox V1.17 Hot n Big Update | Coolsand/RDA | MSTAR /W | New Flash IC's Added..

## mohamed73

Piranhabox – Most Ferocious Chinese Phones Service Tool ☺   _What's New - Added Support _ + *Coolsand - Add new flash models support read and write *   + *RDA - Add new flash models support read and write * + *Mstar & W - Analysis password Update *   + *Mstar & W - ReSet Update *   + *MTK - File IMEI Update *   + *MTK - MT6250\6252\625A Fix Flash (Size:16M) read and write *   + *MTK - Replace Char Modified & Updated*    + *MSTAR/SPD - Replace Char Modified & Updated *   + *SPD & WT - Add new flash models for supports *   + *Modified CPU Tabs " Coolsand & RDA " " Mstar & W" *   + *Added Skin (For Test , Report us Any bugs)  *   + *Pin Detection Method Changed In Start up " Select Pin " *   + *Platform Update and add fix box firmware*    Download link 1 Win rar format
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
NEW SKIN     *How to New pinfinder Pin Selector  
Example SPD *    *Example MSTAR*   *iff you like piranhabox like in facebook page >> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
Br.
Piranhabox ☺

----------

